# The tale of the Blonde horseback rider



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

This has been around before but it is worth reading again.  

A young blonde woman decides to try horseback riding, even though she has had no lessons or prior experience. She mounts the horse, unassisted, and the horse immediately springs into action. As it gallops along at a steady and rhythmic pace, the blonde begins to slip from the saddle.

In terror, she grabs for the horse's mane, but cannot get a firm grip. She tries to throw her arms around the horse's neck, but she slides down the neck of the horse anyway! The horse gallops along, seemingly impervious to its slipping rider.

Finally, losing her grip, the blonde attempts to leap away from the horse and throw herself to safety. Unfortunately, her foot becomes entangled in the stirrup, and she is now at the mercy of the horse's pounding hooves as her head is struck against the ground over and over and over.

As her head is battered against the ground and she is mere moments away from unconsciousness, to her great fortune, Frank, the Wal-Mart greeter, sees her and unplugs the horse.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, that one is definitely a classic! :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

an oldie but a goody


----------

